# can exo terra tank be stacked?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

can two exo terra glass tanks the same size be stacked on top of each other


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes they can.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

rob are you sure????
cause when you like open the doors the plastic frame would bow wouldnt it making it hard to put the doors back in...


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Lord Monty said:


> rob are you sure????
> cause when you like open the doors the plastic frame would bow wouldnt it making it hard to put the doors back in...


I thought exo's were mostly glass, dude...? The frame just keeps it in place but the glass would provide extra support.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lord Monty said:


> rob are you sure????
> cause when you like open the doors the plastic frame would bow wouldnt it making it hard to put the doors back in...


I too thought it would not be a doable task either, but was proven wrong by someone on here. They had 2 rows of 3 Exo's stacked on top of each other. Pics were provided too.


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

:blush::blush::blush right sorry then...hmmm welll THATS certainly opened up a few more possiblities:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the thread - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/477434-stacking-exo-terras.html


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Lord Monty said:


> :blush::blush::blush right sorry then...hmmm welll THATS certainly opened up a few more possiblities:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Yes I agree :mrgreen: I like this plan...


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

lol (stacks of exo terras all over the room)
and ophexis id go for alvin!!!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

And that's just one wall :blush:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Aye, they can indeed with no problem. I have them 2 high, some 45x45x45 on top of another the same, and some 45x45x45 on top of 45x45x60 

Jac


----------

